# Red and swollen eye, inner elbow and ear



## gudmundurg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi everyone,
We have a 13 week old male puppy named Bylur who started last week to show sudden symptoms. It started with a swollen eye. We immediately took him to the vet where he stayed for some hours while being investigated. He was treated with steroids and antihistamine and after a few hours it disappeared. We gave him a steroid treatment for 5 days as per prescription from the vet. On 6th day he got the same symptoms but now in the armpit (where the front leg meets the chest). We decided to remove everything from the crate, clean all blankets and the crate itself. We also removed everything from his died other than the food that he's been on since born, recommended by the breeder. We gave him occasional treats, which we stopped. Our theory being this might be some allergic reaction. Day 7, yesterday - no symptoms and all seemed OK. This morning he woke up with more symptoms, now on the armpit on the other side and one ear and small spots on lower belly and where tail starts. We took him to the vet, where he is now and the plan is to do some blood testing.
We are first time dog owners and are quite worried about all of this so I wanted to hear from the community if someone else has experienced anything similar or could give us some advise. What worries us also is that the vets don't seem to have seen this before or know what it is.

Thanks for any help.
Gudmundur G.

Some pics.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I could be wrong, but that does not look like a normal reaction to a food allergy. 
I've never had them have such a swollen eye, without it being from a bug sting.
I hope your vet can get it figured out.


----------



## gudmundurg (Feb 16, 2021)

texasred said:


> I could be wrong, but that does not look like a normal reaction to a food allergy.
> I've never had them have such a swollen eye, without it being from a bug sting.
> I hope your vet can get it figured out.


Thanks for your reply.
As for the likelihood of a bug sting, it is none.We are in February in Iceland so no bugs around this time of year.

We just got back from the vet, blood tests are normal and no clear answers to what might be causing it. 
We got prescriptive food, more steroids, hydrocortisone cream and antihistamines.
As of now, getting worse by both front and back legs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you using any type of air freshener in the house?


----------



## gudmundurg (Feb 16, 2021)

No air fresheners. 
Since stating on the treatment he's getting better, but we're obviously treating the symptoms and not the cause. I afraid it will start again when he's off the medication.

Thanks,
Guðmundur G.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Guðmundur G.
[/QUOTE]
From the picture of his eye an allergic reaction is my first thought. Having had the same thing /look my self from shellfish. I Almost died!

If the vet thinks it is allergic reaction maybe they would prescribe an EPI -pen. Allergic reactions can go from bad to life threatening quickly. at least in humans.

Hope you find the answer soon.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

This is wasp stings!


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

InTheNet said:


> View attachment 103198


OUCH!


----------

